# severe pin in rotary cuff area of shoulder



## carolf

Hello all! Need some questions answered. I woke up a couple of nights ago with severe pain in my shoulder. My shoulder has limited movement. The pain is so severe that they are giving me shots of demerol and torandol. Has anyone experienced this type of pain, any suggestions as to what to do?


----------



## carolf

Sorry for the typo. Of course, I meant pain. If anyone has any ideas I could sure use the help.


----------



## weener

Carolf, I've been having trouble with my shoulders on and off for the past year. The pain seems to radiate from my neck to my shoulders and down my arms (especially the right one). Were you diagnosed with rotator cuff injury? When I think of this type of injury I think of baseball pitchers who use their arms a lot throwing balls.I wasn't diagnosed with it, but one day while I was having a massage my massage therapist touched a part just outside of my underarm and I thought I was going to hit the roof. I asked him what area that was connected to and he said rotator cuff. Anyways, to make a long story short, I wasn't getting any relief from the pain, so I went to see my chiropractor. We both decided that I needed a neck adjustment (something I had stopped doing since last summer on my family doctor's orders because of all the controversy surrounding neck adjustments).Well after 3 neck adjustments and exercises that he has given me I'm feeling much better and the pain in my shoulder is much better. He has me doing shoulder rolls and gentle stretching on both arms. I'm not sure if this will help you, but you might want to talk to your doctor about it. The other thing is physio therapy. Apparently my problem came from my first vertebrae which is around the shoulder/neck area.Hope that you get some relief from the pain.


----------



## moldie

Hi carol,I had something like you discribed last October. It just started really improving last month. It is known as frozen shoulder or adhesive capsulitis. Check it out on the web, and see if it is like you are experiencing. I thought it was something with the rotator cuff at first too, but I knew it wasn't from any specific trauma. I couldn't sleep on that shoulder at all, until recently. They really don't know what causes it. One site suggested the cause might be due to a virus, or, it may be from arthritis/osteoporosis.Physical Therapy helps. They say, don't baby it, or you might lose a lot of mobility in it. I try to exercise it just a little beyond the pain. It is difficult, at first, but it gets easier after awhile. They say it usually takes about 9 months to get anywhere near back to normal (no pain, and movement back). It's depressing to hear at first. I hope they're right! Good luck to you, and keep us posted!M.


----------



## overitnow

I had the same problem last winter. Couldn't reach the wheel of the car without using my other hand to lift my arm. Went to see a physio and with one treatment had movement back again. Second treatment removed all problems. I was looking at disability and doctor anti-inflamatories. What a difference a good physio can make.


----------



## moldie

Hi carol. How's that shoulder doing? Did you go to the doc. to find out what it was?I wanted to report, for me, they were right. It took about 9 months to get my shoulder near back to normal with barely any pain left. (After 6 months, I finally noticed some improvement, but I still had a ways to go.) Now, I can pull my bra down in back with my good arm, enough to grab it with my frozen shoulder arm, and unfasten it. I could get nowhere near that at the six month mark. I can sleep on my left side again, and do practically any movement now without any pain. So, if you had/have frozen shoulder, there is hope! I still exercise/stretch it every day. At times there is a hint of pain, but I am pleased that it wasn't permanent.


----------



## 18983

The pain in my shoulder has been going on for two weeks now and I went to see my chiropractor. Fortunately, he is a very good one taking his time to determine what the real problem is instead of just trying out different adjustments. He determined that my rotary cuff muscels are overused and is applying Active Release Technique (ART), which has turned out to be be extremely effective. It is also very painful but you see immediate results. He digs his finger full force into my armpit which has me squirming in agony, but when the pain goes away my range of motion in my arm improved tremendously. It is fascinating to see how the pressure seems to help the healing process immediately. Now I have to go through this twice a week and take it easy on my shoulder until it is completely gone. Looking forward to getting back my full use of my shoulder again. Check out ART or talk to you physical therapist about it. It works.


----------

